# Dream bowhunt



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

If anyone had a chance to go on their dream bowhunt what would it be? Mine would be a Brown bear hunt I always thougt that would be the greatest test formyself as a bowhunter.


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely has to be a Yukon moose for me!!! Saving up for that trip. 1 more yr!! Hell yea!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I haven't yet caught the bow hunting bug. Was about to get into it a few years back but never did. Probably a good thing, because my habit is expensive enough as is, and you bow hunters really take that stuff seriously.









Maybe some day....


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine would be Elk. Unfortunately i'm still dreaming


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

that would prob be either moose or bear right now. Im hoping to try for one or both next year.


----------



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine would be elk too


----------



## fxhtr (Mar 17, 2010)

Elk, Bear, Antelope. in that order.


----------



## timberbeast (Mar 10, 2010)

A Red Stag in NZ.


----------



## COElkFreak (Feb 1, 2010)

I love to elk hunt so tops on my list would be elk and big elk, but I also think a great hunt would be for Alaskan-Yukon moose.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Not to sound corny or cliche, but I get to go on my dream bowhunt every season. My dad and I get to bowhunt together almost every year. This year is going to be even better, my big brother is moving back to Kansas from New Jersey and is going to be here in time to be a legal resident of Kansas and be able to hunt with us during the rut...I am fricken jacked up. Tho, he is one of those dang mathews shooters....jk, I don't care what bow he shoots, as long as he shoots it well and shoots a bigger buck than the rest of us!!! Now if I could just convince him to go calling with me!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Heck I forgot to comment...Chris, it is only as serious as you make it. I shoot a high end bow, but I could have the same success with a low end bow. Good shooting is 95% execution, and 5 percent aiming...or so the experts say. Deer don't care weather you shoot a Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, or whatever. My fiance shoots a mission, great starter bow for $400...turn key, and it is comparable to my Diamond Ice Man in kinetic energy. Tho, it isn't even close to my Destroyer, (if you are a rookie, do NOT get a Destroyer). Like I said, it is as serious as you want it. I probably shoot more than I should, but it's the best off season stress relief I know of.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok guys....I would love to do em all...and all I have taken has been whitetail, raccoon, rabbits, pheasants, squirrels. However...who would not want to take a cape ????


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

OAC...if I had the chance to let her rip, tater chip...on a cape? I would settle my 20 yard pin oin his vitals and take his last 5 seconds of life...and probably shed a tear when he got the deep 6. Think the Grim Reaper Razr tips would do er?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Deepest penatration with a GOOD cutting edge, with lots and lots of poundage !!!! ..I would think a retractable might in order ?? Perhaps a two bladed Rage ?? Problem is....they are extreamly aggresive !!! After hit they often charge and are considered one of the big FOUR. Put me in a tree !!

I do not know much about the Reaper ?? but they may just do the job and there are alot of good blades out there.

To me...this would be the hunt of a life time....might even make it one day ??? And that is how I would want to take one.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have read that they actually have two sets of ribs on behind a the other so that is not an opening to get the broad heads through with out a good point. I think that Ziwicky head would do a good job because the tips are three layers of steel that are formed into one point. I agree with an arrow that has a lot of weight to back up the broad head. Howard Hill killed a rouge elefighent (spelling) with shafts that were 41 inches long on a 100 pound long bow. The hunt was part of a movie he made of hunting in Africa.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had the idea that a Ziwicky would be a good head..( they have a reputation ) However ...rage has been a proven winner too...As long as I am in the tree....had me another spear bawamma.

Wow....two layers of ribs.....do not tell Hassell...there will not be any left for any of us.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> I had the idea that a Ziwicky would be a good head..( they have a reputation ) However ...rage has been a proven winner too...As long as I am in the tree....had me another spear bawamma.
> 
> Wow....two layers of ribs.....do not tell Hassell...there will not be any left for any of us.


 That old Cape doesn't eat as good as us cause you can see his ribs!! Now two sets Hmmm, could be tasty!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Lets find you a good job in Africa and we can come for a visit and ....a hunt too ....yeah I like it....want to do any well drilling in South Africa ???

Come on guys....find job site !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Lets find you a good job in Africa and we can come for a visit and ....a hunt too ....yeah I like it....want to do any well drilling in South Africa ???
> 
> Come on guys....find job site !


 Been a few years since I run surface drills, 3 of the last 4 res's I sent are mining co's. operating in Africa and else where, Central and SM America is the desired area, to much turmoil over there.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder if they need any line built over in Africa...I will have to check the job board....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bow hunt for mountain sheep, I like stealth!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Bow hunt for mountain sheep, I like stealth!!


Now that would take some stealth !!!! and some good camo .


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Been a few years since I run surface drills, 3 of the last 4 res's I sent are mining co's. operating in Africa and else where, Central and SM America is the desired area, to much turmoil over there.


Yes...but if the pay was right, you could afford to take us all hunting


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would love to do a pack horse hunt into the rockies and and stick a large Elk at 15 yards. The Elk would be secondary to the hunt.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Perhaps you should talk with Hassell. He seems to know a thing or two regarding elk,,, or Cat but I have not seen nor heard from him lately.

For me..the elk would be the prize...I love elk. Had one two years ago mmmmm.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

The Elk would be the prize but the hunt would truely be the reward. Have had alot of elk to eat. I use to work in a wild game processing facilitie and cold storage freezer and it gave me access to many wild game meats that I otherwise would not have ever had. Many of the customers would turn me on to packages of meat, fish, poultry from all over the north and south american continents.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow..then you have to check out my new thread...under big game.

Yes I agree that would be hunt...and a bit of work too. Now that you have gave up your smokes. In a year or two you WILL notice a differance. That is how long it took me to really clean up my lungs. I am not sure it was just me...but that was when I really noticed a differance.

A moose would also be quite the prize ! I however like the idea of sitting at a nice camp on a hill over looking a good fishing lake. Waiting for a moose to walk out feeding morning or evening...but morning would be best....sneak close to him and wait for him to walk out of the lake and wack him.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought about moose but I am not real fond of water or skeeters or black flies. I have had moose and it is quite good. I am some what a loner and I really like to be away from it all. Now Africa would be great though I would prefer rifle hunting over bow. Lots of animals there I have never eat.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...like wort hog, hieennnaa ( sp ? ), meercat, ..lol.

Really I have to tell you....when I was in Alaska three years ago we were on a moose hunt. No bugs, t-shirt weather, but..there was lots of water, but only by choice. I think you might just like it, I certainly did and do ! heading there in a month. We are floating on a raft down a river. We will be hunting bear, moose, wolf, coyotee, lynx, and birds too.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I thought about moose but I am not real fond of water or skeeters or black flies. I have had moose and it is quite good. I am some what a loner and I really like to be away from it all. Now Africa would be great though I would prefer rifle hunting over bow. Lots of animals there I have never eat.


Get a THERMACELL! Believe the hype! For real! It makes any hunt in above freezing weather more enjoyable. I don't go anywhere I'll be stationary in bugland without it now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Wow..then you have to check out my new thread...under big game.
> 
> Yes I agree that would be hunt...and a bit of work too. Now that you have gave up your smokes. In a year or two you WILL notice a differance. That is how long it took me to really clean up my lungs. I am not sure it was just me...but that was when I really noticed a differance.
> 
> A moose would also be quite the prize ! I however like the idea of sitting at a nice camp on a hill over looking a good fishing lake. Waiting for a moose to walk out feeding morning or evening...but morning would be best....sneak close to him and wait for him to walk out of the lake and wack him.


 You're not going to be sneaking up on no moose even with your bedroom slippers on, they have really good hearing, with a bow they have to come to you!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> You're not going to be sneaking up on no moose even with your bedroom slippers on, they have really good hearing, with a bow they have to come to you!!!


Yes they do...my comment was for you to walk a trail around the lake to the general area and allow the moose to walk out to you. You are not sneeking up on him just sneeking into the area he would be himself walking into after eating his breakfast or dinner.

Therma cells do work !


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm a Trad Bowhunter which means I shoot a Longbow and a Recurve. I watch a lot of the hunting shows and enjoy all the different game, but the shows that I watch intently are the bowhunts for Barren Ground Caribou. There is just something about those HUGE antlers!

But my Dream hunt wouldn't be about location or species. I'd like to hunt Squirrels with Uncle Ted, the Motor City Madman himself, Ted Nugent.
Lots of action and a ton of fun. You couldn't remove the grin from my face with a hammer and chisel.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CGC!!!!! Better take lots of extra under wear with you if your going to take a big BROWN BEAR WITH A BOW--I'd fill mine hunt'en a blackie:biggrin2:*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Badkarma,LOL squirrels with uncle Ted that would be a blast. I've seen a few intense people in my day but Ted takes the whole freekin' cake...and if we live in a world of unlimited parallel universes I'd bet he has all those cakes too.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

The WHACKmaster!!!


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

I got to sit in on a bowhunting seminar at BassPro in Springfield MO years ago that he gave. He is that way 24/7.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I heard he is leaving Michigan ??? too many liberals


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

That don't surprise me. I think he has a big place in Texas.


----------



## bearbait (Jan 2, 2011)

AFRICA, even if for small game.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Rocky Mountain Elk with my Bow! That would be awesome! I have Taken a Red Stag with my Rifle but Elk with a Bow would fulfill a childhood dream for me. An African Safari Would Be Cool Too though.


----------



## coypete (Dec 31, 2011)

alaska moose for sure. did africa in 2008 and it was a great trip!


----------

